#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات >  عضو جديد من السعودية

## فارس الهاجري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

    اسمي فارس الهاجري من السعودية ـ الرياض 

يسعدرني ان اكون عضو لدى هذا المندى الغالي على قلبي 

وتحيه طيبه لكل اعضاء المنتدى  :M (12):

----------


## سوزان@

أهلا بيك فارس معنا 

ونتمنى ان يطيب لك المقام بيننا

----------

